# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Ndihme per ne HTML

## miri01

Pershendetje .

Dua te editoj templaten qe kam postuar tek linku me lart,nga anash sliderit dua te vendos foto me texte,dhe nje buton "kontakt" qe kur te klikoj mbi te te me lidhet me faqe tjeter, kam postuar dhe nje foto test pak me posht si shenbull per editimin qe dua ti bej templates.

P.s Po postoj linkut me fajlat home.html dhe css qe duhen shtuar keto qe thashe,payapli thjesht te jete si foto nuk do kete funksion blerje online,vetem kontakti te jete funksional pas klikimit mbi te te lidhet me nje faqe info qe do krijoj me pas.

Kush do me ndihmoje per kete gje,do me bej shume pune,sepse jam perpjekur vete por nuk kam arritur asgje.

Link templates  

```
http://www.mediafire.com/download/1mermd173a43hh1/Faqe+test+PC+STORE.rar
```

Foto Test 

```
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/72aa.jpg/
```

----------


## miri01

Gjithe ky forum gjigant asnje ndihme ketu??????????

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

aa avash plako

ketu me shume flasim per fene & politiken
prandaj thuaj cfare feje e ke templaten 
dhe cfare votoi ne zgjedhjet e kaluara
mbase dikush te jep ndihmen e sakte ;p

----------


## alfonsmala

> Pershendetje .
> 
> Dua te editoj templaten qe kam postuar tek linku me lart,nga anash sliderit dua te vendos foto me texte,dhe nje buton "kontakt" qe kur te klikoj mbi te te me lidhet me faqe tjeter, kam postuar dhe nje foto test pak me posht si shenbull per editimin qe dua ti bej templates.
> 
> P.s Po postoj linkut me fajlat home.html dhe css qe duhen shtuar keto qe thashe,payapli thjesht te jete si foto nuk do kete funksion blerje online,vetem kontakti te jete funksional pas klikimit mbi te te lidhet me nje faqe info qe do krijoj me pas.
> 
> Kush do me ndihmoje per kete gje,do me bej shume pune,sepse jam perpjekur vete por nuk kam arritur asgje.
> 
> Link templates  
> ...




eshte shume e thjeshte per te bere kete qe thua ti. hape html me dreamweaver dhe mund ti besh cfare te duash.

----------


## Kermilli

> eshte shume e thjeshte per te bere kete qe thua ti. hape html me dreamweaver dhe mund ti besh cfare te duash.


Puna është që duhet të dijë të përdorë Kodin HTML

----------


## benseven11

E hap template me dreamweaver .ne dreamveawer klik ne code buton dhe ben ndryshime ne kod
qe jane pergjegjes per tekstin,tabela/forma,ngjyren e fontit,madhesine e shkronjes.
Per te futur gjera te reja ne template duhet qe materialin e ri ta kesh ne forme skedaresh.
Nqs do futesh foto fotot duhet te jene ne format jpg/ose gif ose png dhe foton e fut ne folderin ku ke 
html file root file.
Zakonisht fotot duhen mbajtur ne nje folder te vecante brenda folferit html root
pastaj nga dreamweaveri i hapur klik ne panelin e file dhe prej andej shkon te folderi i fotove dhe klik te 
skedari foto qe do futesh ne template.Te property inspektori shiko madhesine e fotos ne pixel gjeresi dhe height dhe mund ta ndryshosh ne permasa sipas deshires
Linksat i fut ose si embeded ose me tag a si link external
I ben highlight adreses dhe e rrethon me tagsat si link,sic behet ketu ne forum qe kur poston nje link
programi i v buletinit i fut automatikisht tagsat per linkun qe teksti te shfaqet ne ekran si link qe klikohet dhe te con ne nje faqe tjeter interneti.
Mire eshte te punosh me template css qe  te shkurton kohe shume.Sipas CSS rules mund te besh ndryshime ne gjithe faqen me shume pak klikime
me ndryshime shume te vogla ne kod te pjesa nen <head > mund te ndryshosh ngjyren e shkronjave.madhesine e shkronjave permasat e tabelave formave boksave 
ben ndryshime ne gjithe faqen.
Keto ndryshime ne rrugen tradicionale html do kerkonin shume kohe.Me css rules i ben shume shpejt.

----------


## GhostRider

Ja ku e ke.


```
https://mega.co.nz/#!eIokyAZC!M0wca3oaAFQAZ7x8MZcF2W3KAoUZQX29asG6HEa1a-Q
```

 Perdora po te njejten foto (Contact Us) per te bere fotot. Mund ti ndrosh nepermjet style.css ne fund ke: #left-image e #left-image2 tek keto ke 	background-image :arushi: rl(images/contact-button.png); ndrysho contact-button.png me nje foto qe ke vene tek css/images. Neqoftese ke ndonje nevoje tjetet me thuaj

----------


## wind

Ketu ke tutoriale mbi HTML se si te fillosh 
http://www.objprog.com/Forum-Tutoriale-HTML-CSS

----------

